# F150



## Sharon463

I am new to all of this. I have not even taken my first fare. I have a Ford F150 4 door. Is this considered an xl or x?


----------



## elelegido

Please don't even consider driving an F150 on Uber. You'd be making, after all expenses, 45 - 50 cents per paid mile in your market. Factor in dead miles and you're down to around 25 cents.

It'd basically be volunteer work.

Anyway, to answer your question, if your truck has six seatbelts available for pax, then it's XL. Five or four, it's X.


----------



## Sharon463

Thank you! What type of services are there for having a truck. This truck is nice and I get about 18mpg. This is all I have to drive for now. I want flexibilty in my job.


----------



## elelegido

Sharon463 said:


> Thank you! What type of services are there for having a truck. This truck is nice and I get about 18mpg. This is all I have to drive for now. I want flexibilty in my job.


OK, it's fine if you want flexibility and are not looking for decent pay or are just looking to make some pocket change on the side.

There is no special rate for trucks; it goes mainly on number of seats.


----------



## Adieu

Sharon463 said:


> Thank you! What type of services are there for having a truck. This truck is nice and I get about 18mpg. This is all I have to drive for now. I want flexibilty in my job.


Sharon, I run a cheap old Expedition (same base internals, but third row and roof instead of truxk bed) fulltime-ish in this gig.

It pays XL cuz 3 rows...and it makes sense.

If it didn't, it probably wouldnt. That's for mine, which isn't getting any cheaper from piling on miles ... if your truck has more than a few % residual value left, it'll cost you more (by destroying that value)

BTW.. Real mpg ubering will be a 13-14mpg (unless you got that new turbo v6?)

Now, if your area has weather and/or terrain that calls for a truck, and those areas/times surge CRAZY high (4x or more prices) on a semi-regular basis.....AND you're willing to drive those conditions....

Then it might have its uses. In those specific conditions only, or as a second vehicle (like "just for surges during storms etc".)

PS if you got free time and nothing better to do during bar closing hours or can't sleep/already awake at 4-5am for morning pre-rush airport stuff.... then forget all that IF you have strong surges within several miles of your home

But regular hours? Nah, not unless your roads in your area are impassable in anything except trucks


----------



## Jermin8r89

Depending what city u in u should try goshare. Its like flex but spacificly for moveing

https://www.goshare.co


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

At best. You should make the payment, insurance and gas, with maybe a couple of hun left over. At 35-40 hrs a week. Then when one figures in the mileage and resale value, you just went negative. Hope you plan on keeping it and put Amsoil in it.


----------



## Shangsta

You should never do Uber X with a car that gets under 25 mpg. It's almost impossible to profit. Most people who get less drive select or xl.

I know the advise you are being given isn't what you want to hear but once you start driving and track your expenses you will realize we tried to save you the trouble

*Edit*
I just saw your city pays 80 cents a mile. 60 cents a mile after Uber 25 percent.

Now you tell me how you are going to profit from Uber?


----------



## Adieu

All depends on surge pattern and surge tolerance


Some places readily pay 4x on anything, and higher on special occasions....others, they go "whoa prices were SOOO crazy earlier, like DOUBLE man...y'all must be Killin it huh"


----------



## Sharon463

Looks like I want to get a feel on this Uber driving. Once I know I like it I will look into getting a smaller car to drive.

I never got any information from Uber on how much we are paid. I have gotten great information from every one here. 

Thanks for the help. I will let you know how it goes. I will try it this week sometime after I get off my currant job!


----------



## Adieu

Good luck!

Remember, your safety first your property second, law and order distant third.... passenger comes DEAD LAST.


Don't let anyone nag or bully you into ~anything~.

Uber tries to build its image on the backs of servile, intimidated, uninformed and unprepared neophyte drivers.

That's where all that entitled nonsense from Uber customers comes from, theyve been *trained* to TRY hard to be capricious and unreasonable, because a grown adult trying to make a living bending to their whims is "included in the fare".


----------



## SamDSJ

Last night in Fells Point MD I passed a Ford Raptor w/Uber logo.


----------



## Adieu

SamDSJ said:


> Last night in Fells Point MD I passed a Ford Raptor w/Uber logo.


Doesn't necessarily mean anything

Dealers prostitutes gangstas etc all find it invaluable, since it makes the car "belong" / blend well.

What's that weird car doing? Oh that's just Uber 
Why is he in and out of our gate all night? Uber
Why he sleeping in plaza? Uber got tired being so Uber...oh well, better here than on behind the wheel on the road


----------



## SamDSJ

Good call. Didn't think of that.


----------



## PhysPro

Sharon463 said:


> Looks like I want to get a feel on this Uber driving. Once I know I like it I will look into getting a smaller car to drive.
> 
> I never got any information from Uber on how much we are paid. I have gotten great information from every one here.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I will let you know how it goes. I will try it this week sometime after I get off my currant job!


I started UberX with our F150. I agree with previous comments that the MPG aren't ideal. Sedans are better. Other issues I ran into were luggage in the back seat area (people didn't want their luggage in the bed) and little old ladies that had trouble climbing into the truck. I eventually got a 2014 Fusion....passengers love it. Good luck out there!


----------



## brendon292

Sharon463 said:


> Looks like I want to get a feel on this Uber driving. Once I know I like it I will look into getting a smaller car to drive.


...you also shouldn't be buying a vehicle, especially a second one, for Uber.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

brendon292 said:


> ...you also shouldn't be buying a vehicle, especially a second one, for Uber.


I disagree if you're gonna make this you're livelihood even for just a year I think it's smart to find really good deal on an economical car if you're buying say a 2007 Honda Accord with 130k miles for $3500 you can drive it for a year and up the miles to 175k and probably sell it for $3500 still. So you're only out the cost of upkeep. But you probably saved yourself close to that in just gas

I started out using a car that requires premium, got 20mpg and had expensive tires and upkeep in general. The savings of going to a car that got close to 40 mpg on regular and was more comfortable paid for it self. Now a year and 45k miles later I'm selling the car and I'm getting almost exactly what I paid for it a year ago


----------



## Sharon463

I finally did my first ride and it wasn't bad. Went to the airport. If I didn't have to go to my day job I would have stuck around and waited foe another. I was afraid of being sent south instead were I needed to go. Do you get .80 cent per mile and nothing else?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Sharon463 said:


> I finally did my first ride and it wasn't bad. Went to the airport. If I didn't have to go to my day job I would have stuck around and waited foe another. I was afraid of being sent south instead were I needed to go. Do you get .80 cent per mile and nothing else?


Rates in Denver are for UberX are $1 a mile and 13 cents a minute UberXL is $1.85 a mile and 30 cents a minute then you subtract Ubers commission for you I'm guessing 25% on UberX and 28% UberXL ..

EDIT :: I thought this was posted in the Denver forum so my info worthless to you lol


----------



## entrep1776

Sharon463 said:


> I finally did my first ride and it wasn't bad. Went to the airport. If I didn't have to go to my day job I would have stuck around and waited foe another. I was afraid of being sent south instead were I needed to go. Do you get .80 cent per mile and nothing else?


Can't imagine making any money in F-150. Maybe if you do ALL your own oil changes brakes struts. 12 mpg no way!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

entrep1776 said:


> Can't imagine making any money in F-150. Maybe if you do ALL your own oil changes brakes struts. 12 mpg no way!


She did say 18 mpg which is much better then 12mpg
she should check to see if her F150 qualifies for Select as a 2013 or newer F150 qualifies in Colorado . If it doesn't you'd have to be careful when you drive and really only drive surge

I'm getting around 21-22mpg in my Explorer but I qualify for XL and Select so it's worth it. If it wasn't so damn expensive to get Livery Insurance I could be doing Black/SUV too (yes denver has very easy guidelines for Select and Black)


----------



## entrep1776

Jimmy Bernat said:


> She did say 18 mpg which is much better then 12mpg
> she should check to see if her F150 qualifies for Select as a 2013 or newer F150 qualifies in Colorado . If it doesn't you'd have to be careful when you drive and really only drive surge
> 
> I'm getting around 21-22mpg in my Explorer but I qualify for XL and Select so it's worth it. If it wasn't so damn expensive to get Livery Insurance I could be doing Black/SUV too (yes denver has very easy guidelines for Select and Black)


my prius averages 40 mpg. Thinking I'm dun. Lots of risks. getting in an accident. Almost every taxi I see has a cracked/dinged bumper. Tickets from cops. 18mpg=no way


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

entrep1776 said:


> my prius averages 40 mpg. Thinking I'm dun. Lots of risks. getting in an accident. Almost every taxi I see has a cracked/dinged bumper. Tickets from cops. 18mpg=no way


Honestly I don't know how people make it doing UberX only


----------



## entrep1776

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Honestly I don't know how people make it doing UberX only


my market only has uberx. i paid off my 2005 prius in 4 months. but McDonalds probably would have paid it off quicker. But uniform and no flexibility when I work. probably averaged $9 an hour after all said and done. $9 should be what I keep after taxes and all. Job probably have to make $13 to net $9.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

entrep1776 said:


> my market only has uberx. i paid off my 2005 prius in 4 months. but McDonalds probably would have paid it off quicker. But uniform and no flexibility when I work. probably averaged $9 an hour after all said and done. $9 should be what I keep after taxes and all. Job probably have to make $13 to net $9.


Yeah that sucks . Doing XL/Select I'm averaging around $30ph Net part time . Full time I was around $22 net


----------



## Greenghost2212

Here in Chicago it's a mostly x market but we have access to everything.


----------



## Sharon463

What are the surge hours?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Sharon463 said:


> What are the surge hours?


They're random and market specific.


----------



## Shangsta

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Honestly I don't know how people make it doing UberX only


You need either over a dollar per mile post Uber commission or consistent surge.

At 80 cents a mile I wouldn't even consider X.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Shangsta said:


> You need either over a dollar per mile post Uber commission or consistent surge.
> 
> At 80 cents a mile I wouldn't even consider X.


Yeah its $1 and 13 cents here in Denver


----------



## Frontier Guy

For all the negative, lets throw this out there. I use a 2015 Nissan Frontier pickup, I don't qualify for XL or Select (select requires leather, almost had a cheat figured out on that, but oh well). If your F150 has leather, ie the Platinum package or similar, you may qualify for Select in your market (that's what they require in the Denver market for it to qualify), but you will still have to complete 100 trips with a 4.9 rating to qualify for select.

I have a topper on mine, luggage goes in the back, no exceptions (laptop bags, briefcases or small backpacks I'll exempt some times), 1. from a safety standpoint, in the event of an accident I don't want that luggage becoming an unguided projectile. 2. I keep my vehicle clean, I don't want someone's filthy luggage (once had a pax drag his suitcase through the mud and then open the back door as I'm putting the tailgate down). I've only had one pax balk at putting their luggage in the back, I pointed out he could request a different ride.

BTW, my pickup has helped me snag some decent rides before. 4 pax with 8 pieces of luggage, 1st car to show up was a Prius, not fitting, 2nd car was a small sedan, the driver wanted to tie luggage to the roof and have some on the paxes lap. 3rd on was a small SUV. On the 4th try, she got me, she called ahead, told me the situation, I loffed and said I'll see in 4 minutes....$15.00 tip for that one. Another time had a family of 4, heading Europe on a bike trip, 3 adults, 1 small child, a car seat, 6 small suitcases and 3 bikes in bike boxes. Only thing it's reasonably fitting in is me or an XL, and they didn't want to pay XL prices. $15 tip on that one as well. Those tips are not the norm, but many times on airport runs my pickup has helped me get tips.

As for MPG, I do X only and Lyft, if I drive like human, and keep my foot out of it, I can maintain a fairly consistent 14.5 to 15.5 mpg doing just local hauls, if I have a day with a lot of airports or more highway trips, where I can use the cruise control, I can easily do 16 or 17 mpg for the day.


----------

